# Purple Widow



## TerrorAP2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was browsing Attitude for some strains that I might like to grow and this one really caught my eye. Would anyone happen to have any information on it, other than what is stated on the site? Any experience growing?

If it looks as good as it does in the pictures, I'm sure it will be a beauty.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I went ahead and bit the bullet. I bought 12 De Sjamman Purple Widow seeds. Hopefully, when I get back from my trip to Texas next week, my package will have arrived.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 16, 2011)

yh i ran through a pak a cpl yrs ago pretty good only 1 pheno was worth keepin though good luck


----------

